# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Botto, decentralized AI/human artist

## Airicist2

botto.com

twitter.com/bottoproject

----------


## Airicist2

"Botto, the decentralized AI/human artist, makes its first million"

by Loz Blain
November 29, 2021

----------

